# Clen/Yohimbine Hcl help



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Got some Clen left over from my last cut so planning on using the rest up along with some Yohimbine. Last time i used Clen i ran it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off at 80mcg so planning on doing the same this time around.

What i want to know is should i also cycle the Yohimbine in the same way as never used it before, e.g. 2 weeks clen, then 2 weeks Yohimbine or do Clen and Y work well together e.g. 2 weeks clen+Y then 2 weeks off. Also, whats a good dose to start at? (I have the primaforce 2.5mg caps)

Any critique on my diet is welcomed too!

*Meal 1:*

5 boiled/Scrambled eggs + 50g mature cheese

*Meal 2:*

30g serving protein + 2 tbsp natural peanut butter

*Meal 3:*

*
*Chicken/Turkey breast + Broccoli + 3 tbsp Olive oil

*Meal 4:*

30g serving protein + 3 tbsp of Olive oil

*Meal 5:*

Chicken/Turkey breast + 4 spears asparagus + 3 tbsp Olive oil

*Meal 6:*

5 boiled/Scrambled eggs + 50g mature cheese

Very similar to what i followed last time although i increased fat/omega 3 intake dramatically and feel a lot better for it, no loss of strength so far and it's been 3 weeks, lost about 3-4lbs of water i reckon though. Aiming to get to 8% bf, currently at about 15% at a good guess. Not happy about the amount of shakes but being a poor student it's all i can afford lol.

Supps:

+12g Omega 3 fish oil caps spread evenly throughout the day

+200mg Caffiene before 1 hour fasted cardio 4x p/week (Heard i should cycle this as taking it too long can raise insulin? Is this correct?)

+Reps for any help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Diet looks pretty good mate, are you having an additional PWO shake as well as what's listed above or is it included?

I'm also assuming you're doing keto?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you a big guy? I count over 230 grams of fat there....... > 2000 cals. What daily calories are you aiming for?

Don't know about Yohimbine. Bigjoe's your man for that.....


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Meal 4 is my PWO shake mate. Yeah doing CKD, no carb up for 3 weeks, doing my 1st this saturday, then once a week from then onwards.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

spaynter said:


> Are you a big guy? I count over 230 grams of fat there....... > 2000 cals. What daily calories are you aiming for?
> 
> Don't know about Yohimbine. Bigjoe's your man for that.....


You reckon it's too much fat? I did notice that i'm feeling a lot more full and have better energy levels compared to the last time i did a keto which had far less fat in it. I was 204lbs last time i weighed myself, so no, not really lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah okay, looking at it again spaynter's picked up on a good point that is quite a lot of fat.

I've been doing CKD for 7 weeks or so now and it's gone really well so good luck with it mate. As mentioned, BigJoe or Con are your men for Yohimbine.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheeky bump for more replies.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I take yomibine with my clen and my eca stack.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I take yomibine with my clen and my eca stack.


That's because you are a machine Con.

I'm not going to do a long post right now, my mind is on an hour of cardio and abs coming up in next 15 minutes.

All I can say is try it and see how it goes. I've read all sorts of conflicting articles on this one. Some say that you shouldn't do Y with any other stims except caffiene. I've read that ECA or Clen 5 or 6 hours after Y is cool as Y has a short half life. I've read that Eph and Y are antagonists and cancel each other out if taken together. No matter why try, don't go in too heavy on the Y especially if you bit a nutter in the head, as can cause anxiety and other mental stuff. Start of low and establish personal tolerance.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> That's because you are a machine Con.
> 
> I'm not going to do a long post right now, my mind is on an hour of cardio and abs coming up in next 15 minutes.
> 
> All I can say is try it and see how it goes. I've read all sorts of conflicting articles on this one. Some say that you shouldn't do Y with any other stims except caffiene. I've read that ECA or Clen 5 or 6 hours after Y is cool as Y has a short half life. I've read that Eph and Y are antagonists and cancel each other out if taken together. No matter why try, don't go in too heavy on the Y especially if you bit a nutter in the head, as can cause anxiety and other mental stuff. Start of low and establish personal tolerance.


Don't fancy doing Y in the morning then Clen 5-6 hours later as i'll probably never get to sleep, lol.

Will try 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks Y + Caffiene and see how that goes, then switch it up.

Any thoughts on the Diet? Should i lower the fat a bit?

+reps


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

You need to decide what your daily caloric requirements are to lose fat. I'd suggest ~ 2,500kcals to start with at your size and then adapt based on results. You'd be looking for between 200g and 250 protein (800 to 1,000kcals), says 25g (100kcals) incidental carbs and the remainder in fat (1,400 to 1,600kcals depending on protein).

that's about 155g to 175g of fat.........


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dudz said:


> Don't fancy doing Y in the morning then Clen 5-6 hours later as i'll probably never get to sleep, lol.
> 
> Will try 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks Y + Caffiene and see how that goes, then switch it up.
> 
> ...


If you can loose fat with 240g of fat in diet, then good. However, I'd also go for around 175 to 200 max. Run things for a couple of weeks, then adjust fats downwards depending on results. However, go for adding cardio before cutting calories.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi mate i am thinking of using clen and Y aswell not quite yet. what are your previous experiances with clen, did you start 1 tab day 1 then increse untill day 7 then day 7-14 same dose, 14 days off then 14days same dose ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

kingy_88 said:


> hi mate i am thinking of using clen and Y aswell not quite yet. what are your previous experiances with clen, did you start 1 tab day 1 then increse untill day 7 then day 7-14 same dose, 14 days off then 14days same dose ?


Who is that question aimed at?

I'm not answering, as I don't do clen, so not aimed at me.......


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

kingy_88 said:


> hi mate i am thinking of using clen and Y aswell not quite yet. what are your previous experiances with clen, did you start 1 tab day 1 then increse untill day 7 then day 7-14 same dose, 14 days off then 14days same dose ?


Yes mate, started off on low dose and worked up to 120mcg, didn't like the side effects one bit so dropped it 80mcg and found it much more manageable. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off was how i ran it although i've read mixed opinions on this.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dudz said:


> Yes mate, started off on low dose and worked up to 120mcg, didn't like the side effects one bit so dropped it 80mcg and found it much more manageable. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off was how i ran it although i've read mixed opinions on this.


You should taper up the Yohimbine too was my point in previous post.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

sorry didnt say it was aimed at dudz, i think i might do the same in the near future. hope your cut goes well :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah 20mg yohimibine gives me bad head aches 10mg does not....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'm starting Y next week. I had a test dose of 10mg this morning before fasted cardio, and nothing bad, no headaches or anything, so will try 12.5mg tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------

